# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Το Aλμανάκ του Ελληνικού Aγωνιστικού  Βodybuilding

## Polyneikos

*Τα αφιερώματα των Ελληνικών διοργανώσεων,**με φωτογραφίες και σχόλια,* * συγκεντρωμένα ανά χρονιά, από την δεκαετία του 1960 εως και σήμερα !

*_"Γιατί το μέλλον του ελληνικού Bodybuilding είναι το παρελθόν του..."_*
*



_Υπάρχουν κάποια κενά σε ορισμένες χρονιές, τα οποία σταδιακά θα συμπληρώνονται._

----------


## Polyneikos

*1966

**ΙFBB

**IFBB MR ΑΘΗΝΑ 1966*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1967

**Mr Ελλάς 1967 - Αίγλη Ζαππείου*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1968

**ΙFBB

**IFBB Mr Eλλάς 1968 (26 Ιανουαρίου,Ξεν. Χίλτον)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1969

**ΙFBB

**IFBB Mr Eλλάς 1969 (25-26 Ιανουαρίου,Ξεν. Χίλτον)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1970

**Μr Ελλάς 1970* *(διοργάνωση Θοδωρή Μεγαρίτη)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1971

**
**Mr Ελλάς 1971* *(διοργάνωση Θοδωρή Μεγαρίτη)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1972

Mr Ελλάς 1972*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1973*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1974**
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1975

**
**Grand Prix

MR ΑΘΗΝΑ 1975
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*
1976

**ΙFBB

**IFBB MR Eλλάς 1976**
**WABBA​

**WABBA MR Ελλάς 1976 (4 Οκτωβρίου,Χίλτον)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1977

**ΙFBB



**WABBA​

**WABBA MR Ελλάς 1977 (10 Οκτωβρίου,Χίλτον)**
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1978

**ΙFBB



**WABBA​

WABBA MR Eλλάς 1978**
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1979

**ΙFBB

IFBB Mr Hellas 1979 (25.11 - Holiday Inn)

**WABBA​


WABBA MR ΕΛΛΑΣ 1979 (14 Oκτωβρίου - Ξενοδοχειο ΧΙΛΤΟΝ ,Αθήνα)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1980

**ΙFBB

**IFBB Mr Eλλάς 1980 (8 Ioυνίου,Ξεν. President)**


**WABBA​

**WABBA MR Ελλάς 1980 (1η Δεκεμβρίου, θέατρο Ρεξ)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1981

**ΙFBB

IFBB Mister Eλλάς 1981 (13 Δεκεμβρίου,President)


**WABBA​
**
WABBA Μr Eυρώπη 1981 (3 Μαϊου, Αθήνα)
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1982

**ΙFBB

IFBB Mr Ελλάς 1982

**WABBA​

**WABBA Μr Στερεά Ελλάς 1982 (29 Φεβρουαρίου,Χαλκίδα)*
*
WABBA ΜR KΡΗΤΗ 1982 (24 Απριλίου, Ηράκλειο)

**WABBA MR Ελλάς 1982 (30 Μαϊου, θέατρο Αθηνών)**


Grand Prix

1ο MR Βόρειος Ελλάς 1982 (28.11 - Θεσσαλονίκη)
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1983

**ΙFBB

**IFBB Mr Στερεά Ελλάς 1983 (16 Απριλίου, Θέατρο Λούσυ - Χαλκίδα)

**ΙFBB Mr Ελλάς 1983 (Ξενοδοχείο President)**
**WABBA​

**WABBA Mr Κρήτη 1983**

Wabba Mr Hellas 1983 (29 Μαϊου, Intercontinental)
**
WABBA 1o Mr Αιγαίο 1983 (25 Σεπτεμβρίου , Ρόδος)*

*
Grand Prix


2o MR ΒΟΡΕΙΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΣ 1983 (4 Δεκεμβρίου - Μακεδονία Παλάς, Θεσσαλονικη)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1984

**ΙFBB

**IFBB Mr Eλλάς 1984 (7 Οκτωβρίου,θέατρο Μπουρνέλη)**

**WABBA​
**
WABBA Mr Κρήτη 1984 (26 Μαϊου, Ηράκλειο)*

*WABBA Mr Αιγαίο 1984* *
WABBA ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ 1984

**Grand Prix

3ο MR Βόρειος Ελλάς 1984 (16.12 - Θεσσαλονίκη)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1985

**ΙFBB

Πελοπονησιακοι Αγωνες Πατρα 1985

IFBB - ΕΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα 1985 (28 Οκτωβρίου, θ. Καλουτά)


**WABBA​
**
WABBA Μr Στερεά Ελλάς 1985 (5 Μαϊου, Χαλκίδα)*
*
WABBA Mr Ελλάς 1985 (25-26 Μαϊου,Χίλτον)

**WABBA Μr Πελοπόννησος 1985**WΑΒΒΑ ΜR Κρήτη 1985 (18 Αυγούστου, Ηράκλειο)*

*
Grand Prix

MR ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1985 (19 Μαϊου- Φιλίππειον,Θεσσαλονίκη)

**4o Mr Βορ. Ελλας 15.12.1985 (15 Δεκεμβρίου,Καβάλα)*
*
Eπαθλο Ολυμπίας 1985*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1986

**ΙFBB

**IFBB - ΕEΟΣΔ Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο 1986 (20 Απριλίου, Caravel)

IFBB - ΕEΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1986

WABBA​

WABBA Mr Αιγαίο 1986 (11 Μαϊου, Ρόδος)

WABBA Mr Πελοπόννησος 1986

WABBA Mr Ελλάς 1986 (25 Μαϊου,Πάτρα)

WABBA Mr ΣΤΕΡΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ 1986

WABBA Mr Κρήτη 1986 (26 Oκτωβρίου,Xανιά)

Grand Prix

MR ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1986 (15 Ιουνίου - Ιntercontinental,Αθήνα)

ΜR Βόρειος Ελλάς 1986*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1987

**ΙFBB

**
IFBB - ΕΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1987 (26 Απριλίου,Caravel)
**
IFBB 4ο Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα 1987 (17 Μαϊου, Λευκωσία)*
*
**ΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1987 (7 Νοεμβρίου, Intercontinental)*
*

**WABBA​

**
WABBA Mr Πελοποννησος 1987 (25 Απριλίου, Πάτρα)*

*WABBA Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1987 (6-7 Ιουνίου)
**
WABBA Mr Ευρωπη 1987 (12-13 Ιουνίου,Αθήνα)
**
WABBA Μr Στερεά Ελλάς 1987*
*
WABBA MR ΚΡΗΤΗ 1987 (1η Αυγούστου, Ηράκλειο)*

*
Grand Prix


**Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1987 (14 Ιουνίου - Ράδιο Σίτυ, Θεσσαλονίκη)*
*
Μr Βόρειος Ελλάς 1987 (6 Δεκεμβρίου, Θεσσαλονίκη)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1988

**ΙFBB
**
ΕΕΟΣΔ IFBB 1ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1988 (14 Μαϊου, Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας)*
*
**IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ 1ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα 1988
**
IFBB Grand Prix 1988 (17 Σεπτεμβρίου, Aθήνα)*

*

**WABBA​

**WABBA Mr Κεντρική Ελλάς 1988*


*WABBA Μr-Ms Πελοπόννησος 1988*

*WABBA Mr Ελλάς 1988 (22 Μαϊου, Caravel)*
*
**WABBA Mr Κρητη 1988 (7 Aυγούστου, Χανιά)*
*
WABBA Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1988 (6 Νοεμβρίου, Holiday Inn)*

*
Grand Prix


Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1988 (27 Νοεμβρίου - Novotel,Αθήνα)
**
Mr Βορ. Ελλας 1988 (11 Δεκεμβριου, Θεσσαλονίκη)*
*
Mr Mακεδονία 1988 (4 Νοεμβρίου ,Θεσσαλονίκη)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1989

**ΙFBB
**
ΕΕΟΣΔ 1ο Διασυλλογικο Πρωταθλημα Β. Ελλαδας 1989 (12 Φεβρουαρίου, Καβάλα)*
*
**IFBB - ΕΕΟΣΔ 2ο Πανελλήνιο Κυπελλο 1989 (13 Μαϊου, ΣΕΦ)*
*
ΕΕΟΣΔ 2ο Διασυλλογικο Πρωταθλημα Β. Ελλαδας 1989 (12 Νοεμβρίου, Καβάλα)*

*ΙFBB - ΕΕΟΣΔ 2o Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα 1989* *


**WABBA​

**WABBA- ΠΕΣΔ Πρωταθλημα Κ. Ελλαδος 1989 (26 Mαϊου, Πάτρα)**WABBA - ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1989 (28 Μαϊου, Novotel)*

*WABBA ΠΕΣΔ Μr Kρήτη 1989 - Ρέθυμνο*

*WABBA ΠΕΣΔ Mr Νότιος Ελλάς 1989 - Χανιά*
*
WABBA - ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1989 (26 Νοεμβρίου, Novotel)*

*
Grand Prix

**MR ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1989 (12 Νοεμβρίου - Novotel,Αθήνα) 

**Mr Mακεδονία 1989 (2 Δεκεμβρίου, Θεσσαλονίκη)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1990

**ΙFBB

**IFBB-ΕEΟΣΔ 1ο Κύπελλο Άνοιξης 1990**IFBB - EEΟΣΔ Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα 1990*


*WABBA​

**WABBA- ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα Κεντρικής Ελλάδος 1990 (4 Mαϊου, Πάτρα)*

*WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 6.5.1990

**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ 3ο Πανελλήνιο Κυπελλο 1990 (4 Νοεμβρίου, Novotel)
**
**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο Κεντρικής Ελλάδος 1990 (9 Νοεμβρίου, Λάρισα)*


*Grand Prix
**
PowerPlay Grand Prix 1990 (13 Μαϊου, Novotel)

**Έπαθλο Aιγαίου 1990 (27 Μαϊου , Ρόδος)*

*Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1990 (2 Δεκεμβρίου, Γλυφάδα)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1991

**ΙFBB

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 4ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1991 (18 Μαϊου, Novotel)

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 4ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1991(26 Νοεμβρίου, Novotel)*

*
**WABBA​
**
WABBA - ΠΕΣΔ Μρ Αιγαίο 1991*

*WABBA Μιστερ Ελλας 1991

**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1991*

*

Grand Prix

**Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1991 (8 Δεκεμβρίου,Αθήνα)*
*
Μr Βόρειος Ελλάς 1991 (1η Δεκεμβρίου,Θεσσαλονίκη)
**
Μr Μακεδονία 1991 (6 Ιουνιου, Θεσσαλονίκη)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1992

**
**1992

**ΙFBB
**
IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 5ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1992 (23 Μαϊου,Νοvotel)*

*
**WABBA​
**
WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Mr Αιγαίο 1992*

*WABBA MR Hellas 1992 (31 Μαϊου,Novotel)*

*WABBA Πανευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα 1992 -Αθήνα

**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1992 (1η Νοεμβρίου, Novotel)*


*

Grand Prix

**Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1992 (15 Νοεμβρίου - Novotel,Αθήνα)
**
Μr Μακεδονία 1992 (31 Μαϊου, Θεσσαλονίκη)
**
Mr Βόρειος Ελλάς 1992*
*
Παμφθιωτικό Πρωταθλημα 1992 (30 Μαϊου, Λαμία)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1993

**ΙFBB


IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ 6ο Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα 1993 (13 Νοεμβρίου ,Νοvotel)


**WABBA​-ΠΕΣΔ
**

WABBA Mr Αιγαίο 1993*
*
WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Μr Eλλάς 1993 (30 Μαϊου, Novotel)

WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πανελληνιο Κύπελλο 1993 (7 Νοεμβρίου , Novotel)
**
ΠΕΣΔ Μr AΔΩΝΙΣ 1993*


*
GRAND PRIX


MR ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1993 (6 Ιουνίου - Novotel,Αθήνα)

Mr Βόρειος Ελλάς 1993*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1994

**ΙFBB

7o ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ IFBB 13 ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 1994


**WABBA​
**
WABBA Mr Κρήτη 1994*
*
**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Mr Αιγαίο 1994 (22 Μαϊου, Σύρος)*
*
WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1994

WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο 1994 (24 Οκτωβρίου,Νovotel)



NABBA

**NABBA Κύπελλο Ελλάδος 1994*

*
GRAND PRIX

ΜR ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1994
**
Μr Βόρειος Ελλάς 1994 - Θεσσαλονίκη
**
Μρ Μακεδονία 1994 (22 Μαϊου, Θεσσαλονίκη)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1995

**ΙFBB


IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ 8ο Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα 20.11.1995


IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ 8ο Πανελληνιο Kύπελλο 21.5.1995


**WABBA​

**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 1995* 
*
WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο 26.11.1995


NABBA

**NABBA 2o Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1995*


*NABBA Πρωτάθλημα Μακεδονίας-Θράκης 1995 (26 Νοεμβρίου, Δράμα) 

ΝΑΒΒΑ Μr Βόρειος Ελλάς 1995 (3 Δεκεμβρίου, Θεσσαλονίκη)*

*
**GRAND PRIX**

MR Μακεδονία 1995 (14 Μαϊου, Δ.Ε.Θ.)

Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1995 (17 Δεκεμβρίου - Novotel,Αθήνα)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1996

**ΙFBB



**WABBA​


NABBA


NABBA 3ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2.6.1996

NABBA 1ο Grand Prix 5.5.1996 (Ξάνθη)

ΠΕΣΔ

**ΠΕΣΔ Mr Ελλάς 19.5.1996**

ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο ΜR Oδύσσεια 10.11.1996 


GRAND PRIX

Mr Μακεδόνια 1996*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1997

**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

IFBB ΕΟΣΔ 10ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 19 Απριλίου 1997

IFBB ΕΕΟΣΔ 10ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1997 (1 Νοεμβρίου, Σ.Ε.Φ.)


**WABBA​


NABBA

**ΝΑΒΒΑ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1997*
*
ΝΑΒΒΑ Worlds 1997 (7 Ιουνίου, Aθήνα)*

*
ΠΕΣΔ


**ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 25 Μαϊου 1997**

ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο - Mr Οδυσσεια 1997


**GRAND PRIX
**
Mr Μακεδονία 1997 (4 Mαϊου, Θεσσαλονίκη)

**Grand Prix Άνοιξης 1997- Σέρρες*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1998

**ΙFBB
**
IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 1o Grand Prix Διάπλαση 1998 (13 Δεκεμβρίου, Περιστέρι)*

*
**
ΠΕΣΔ

**ΠΕΣΔ Πρωταθλημα Κεντρικης Ελλαδας 1998 (25 Απριλίου, Λαμία)*

*ΠΕΣΔ MR Αιγαίο 1998 (2 Μαϊου - Πάρος)*

*ΠΕΣΔ MR Ελλάς 1998 (10 Μαϊου ,Novotel)*

*ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1998 (15 Νοεμβρίου, Νοvotel)*


*WABBA
**

NABBA
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1999

**ΙFBB

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 12o Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα 1999**

**ΠΕΣΔ

**ΠΕΣΔ Πρωταθλημα Κεντρικής Ελλαδας 1999 (16 Μαϊου, Λαμία)*
*
ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1999

**ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο Μr Oδυσσεια 1999*


*ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF**

**ΝΑΒΒΑ - WFF Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα 1999 [ΒΟΛΟΣ]*
*
ΝΑΒΒΑ-WFF Πανευρωπαϊκό 1999 (6 Ioυνίου,Συρος)*
*
WFF Παγκόσμιο 1999 (5 Ioυνίου,Συρος)*

*
Nabba Hellas

**GBF ΚΥΠΕΛΛΟ ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ 1999*

*
**GRAND PRIX

**3ο Πρωτάθλημα Αιγαίου 1999 KΩΣ*
*
2o Grand Prix Διάπλαση 1999 (17 Δεκεμβρίου, Περιστέρι)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2000


**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB-EΟΣΔ Αχίλλεια 2000 (Δημοτικό Στάδιο Λάρισας)*
*
**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 13o Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα 2000**


WABBA


**ΠΕΣΔ


**ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2000 (14 Μαϊου, Novotel)* *

**ΠΕΣΔ Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο 2000 (11 Νοεμβρίου, Περιστέρι)*
*

**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF**


Nabba Hellas


**Grand Prix

**4o OPEN Πρωταθλημα Αιγαίου 2000* 

*3o Grand Prix Διάπλαση 2000*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2001


**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικο Πιέρια 2001 (19 Μαϊου , Κατερίνη)*

*IFBB-EOΣΔ 14ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2001 ( 26 Mαϊου, Σ.Ε.Φ.)*

*

WABBA


ΠΣΕΑΣΔ (ΠΕΣΔ)

ΠΣΕΑΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 2001 (27 Μαϊου, President)

**ΠΣΕΑΣΔ Κύπελλο 2001* *


**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF**


Nabba Hellas


Grand Prix

**Mr ΑΙΓΑΙΟ 2001

**Open Grand Prix Καλαμάτας 2001*

*5ο Πρωτάθλημα Αιγαίου 2001 ΚΩΣ*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2002

**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**ΙFBB-ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικός Αγώνας "Πιέρια" 2002*
*
IFBB- ΕΟΣΔ 15ο Πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα 2002 (27 Απριλίου - Λάρισα)
**
*


*
WABBA


ΠΣΕΑΣΔ (ΠΕΣΔ)

**ΠΣΕΑΣΔ Mr Ελλάς 2002 (26 Mαϊου. Γλυφάδα)*
*
ΠΣΑΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2002 (24 Νοεμβρίου, Γλυφάδα)*

*

**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF**
**
NABBA-WFF Bαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα 2002 (16 Νοεμβρίου, Χρυσούπολη)*

*
Nabba Hellas

**ΝΑΒΒΑ World & European Championships 2002 (15-16 Iουνίου, Ηράκλειο) 
*

*ΝΑΒΒΑ Ηellas 2ο Κύπελλο Ακρόπολις 2002 (23 Νοεμβρίου,Kαισαριάνη)*

*
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2003

**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB- ΕΟΣΔ 16ο Πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα 2003 (20 Απριλίου - Λάρισα)

**IFBB-EOΣΔ 11ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2003 (29 Νοεμβρίου, Κλειστό Αργυρούπολης)*


*
WABBA
**
WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Μr Αιγαίο 2003*
*
**WABBA Mr Ελλάς 2003 (1η Ιουνίου, Πάτρα)**

**WABBA Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2003 (30 Νοεμβρίου, Novotel)**

**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF**


Nabba Hellas

**NABBA Hellas Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2003*

*NABBA Hellas Κύπελλο Ακρόπολις 2003*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2004

**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικός Αγώνας "ΠΙΕΡΙΑ" 2004 (16 Μαίου , Κατερίνη)*
*
**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 17o Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα 23.5.2004**


WABBA

**WABBA Grand Prix 2004 (2 Μαϊου, Λαμία) 

WABBA Mr Ελλάς 2004 (6 Ιουνίου, President)

WABBA Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 11. 2004**

**
ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF**


Nabba Hellas-ΠΕΣΔ

**NΑΒΒΑ - ΠΕΣΔ Mr Hellas 30.5.2004**
**
**NABBA World Championships 2004 (12 Ioυνίου, Χερσονησος Κρήτη)*
*
Nabba Hellas- ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο Ακρόπολις 2004 (20 Noεμβριου, Καισαριανή)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2005

**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ
**
IFBB 14ο Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα 2005 (24 Απριλίου, Aθήνα)*

*
IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 18ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2005 (15 Μαϊου, Eλευσίνα)*

*

WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ

**WABBA Πρωτάθλημα 4.6.2005 - Θεσσαλονίκη**

**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Kύπελλο Mr Οδύσσεια 20.11.2005**

**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF**

**NABBA-WFF Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα Χρυσουπολη Καβαλας 2005**

Nabba Hellas

**Nabba Hellas 5th Acropolis 26.11.2005**
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2006

**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB EΟΣΔ 13ο Πανελληνιο Κύπελλο 2006 (26 Νοεμβρίου, Α.Σ. Υγεία & Δύναμη)**
WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ

WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 21.5.2006

**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο Mr Οδύσσεια 12.11.2006 - Κέρκυρα* 
*
**WABBA Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα 2006 (25-26 Νοεμβρίου - Αθήνα)**


**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF
**
**NABBA Πανευρωπαϊκο 2006 (4 Νοεμβρίου - Χρυσούπολη)**


Nabba Hellas


**Nabba Hellas Πανελλήνιο (27.5.2006)* 

*Nabba Hellas 6th Acropolis 19.11.2006**

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2007


**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB EΟΣΔ 20ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2007 (13 Μαϊου, Ελευσίνα)*
*
**IFBB 2o Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα "ΑΧΙΛΛΕΙΑ" 2007 (20 Μαϊου, Λάρισα)
*

*
WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ

**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 2007 (27 Μαϊου, Νοvotel)**
**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο Mr Οδύσσεια 2007 (4 Noεμβρίου,Novotel)*

*

**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF
**
NABBA International Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2007 (19 Μαϊου, Θεσσαλονίκη)*

*NABBA-WFF Βαλκανικοί αγώνες 2007 (24 Νοεμβρίου, Σταυρούπολη)*
*

Nabba Hellas

**NABBA Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2007 (3 Ιουνίου, Aθήνα)*
*
**NABBA World Championship 16-17.6.2007 (Σπάρτη)*
*
**NABBA Hellas Κύπελλο Ακρόπολις 2007 (18 Νοεμβρίου, Athens Imperial)*

*
ΝΑC

**NAC Πρωτάθλημα 2007 (26 Μαιου, Κερατσίνι)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2008

**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 21ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα 2008 (18 Μαϊου - Θεσσαλονίκη)**


WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ

WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 2008 (25.5,Νοvotel)

**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο Mr Οδυσσεια 2.11.2008*
*

**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF

**NABBA-WFF Πανελληνιο 2008 (1η Ιουνίου,Χρυσουπολη)*

*NABBA-WFF Πανελληνιο Grand Prix 27.9.2008 Αθήνα**


ΝΑΒΒΑ Hellas

**NABBA Hellas & World 13-14.6.2008 - Ερέτρια Εύβοιας* *

Nabba Hellas Grand Prix Πεντέλης 29.11.2008* *


ΝΑC

**NAC Παγκοσμιο Πρωταθλημα 2008 (7 Ιουνίου ,ΣΕΦ,Αθηνα)**

NAC* *4ο CHRISBERG Grand Prix Ρόδος 15 Νοεμβρίου 2008* *

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2009

**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ 22o Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 9 Μαϊου 2009*

*IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ 15ο Πανελλήνιο Κυπελλο 28.11.2009**



WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ

**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Mr Αιγαίο 2009 (24 Μαϊου, Παρος)* 

*WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 14 Ιουνίου 2009* 

*WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Κυπελλο Μr OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 29.11.2009**


**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF


**NABBA-WFF Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα 2009 (31 Μαϊου, Παραλία Κατερίνης) 

**NABBA-WFF Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Αθήνα Sportshow 17.10.2009* *


NAC

**NAC-GREECE Grand Prix Κέρκυρας 31/05/2009*

*Nac Greece Mr Κρητη 17.5.2009**



*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2010

**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 23ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα 2010 (23 Μαϊου, Βελλίδειο)*

*IFBB- ΕΟΣΔ 1st Olympus Grand Prix 2010 (23.5 - Θεσ/νικη)* *

**IFBB - EOΣΔ 16o Πανελληνιο κυπελλο 2010 (27 Νοεμβρίου, Γαλάτσι)* *


WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ

**WΑΒΒΑ-ΠΕΣΔ Mr Αιγαίο 16.5.2010 


WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 30.5.2010

**
WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο Mr Οδυσσεια 28.11.2010* *


**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF**

**NABBA-WFF Πανελ. Πρωτάθλημα - Κατερίνη 29/5/2010*
*
**WFF Universe 2010 (5 Ioυνίου- Κατερίνη)**


Grand Prix

**Ktistakis Challenge 23.5.2010**

1ο Twinlab Energy Club Challenge 26-09-2010**


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2011

**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 24ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα 4.6.2011 + 2nd Olympus Grand Prix 
*
*IFBB Olympus Elite Pro "Alexander The Great" 2011 (5 Ιουνίου,Θεσσαλονικη)*
*
IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 17ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 02.10.2011 


WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ

**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 22 Μαϊου 2011* *


WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο - Mr Οδυσσεια 27.11.2011


ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF

**NABBA-WFF Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα 2011 (28 Μαϊου - Σερρες)* *

NABBA-WFF 15ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 15.10.2011 Αλεξάνδρεια Ημαθείας 


Grand Prix

**Mr Στερεα Ελλας 2011 (11.6 - Λειβαδια)**

2o Twinlab Energy Club Challenge (12.11.2011-Καλαμάτα)

**GREEK KING (15.5.2011 - Ηράκλειο Κρήτης)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*
**2012

**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ
**
IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 25ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 9.6.2012 (Στυλίδα)

**IFBB 29th Μεσογειακο Πρωταθλημα 2012 (10.6 - Στυλίδα)**

IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 18ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 10.11.2012

IFBB- ΕΟΣΔ HERCULES 2012 (24.11- Λιβαδειά)


WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ


WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ MR ΑΙΓΑΙΟ 2012 (20 Μαϊου, Xίος)

WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 27 Mαϊου 2012 

WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο - Mr Οδυσσεια 18.11.2012



**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF**

NABBA-WFF Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα (26.5.2012-Κομοτηνή)

NABBA-WFF 16ο Πανελλήνιο Kύπελλο (20.10.2012 - Περαία Θεσσαλονίκης)



ΝΑC

NAC Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 13 Μαΐου 2012

NAC - 3rd EnergyClub Challenge 2012 (27.10 - Καλαμάτα)*

*NAC Κύπελλο 2012 (4.11,-Περιστέρι)*
*

INBA 

INBA Νatural Mr Hellas 2012 ( 23.6, Σέρρες)



Grand Prix


MR ΚΡΗΤΗ 2012 (20 Μαϊου - Ηράκλειο )*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2013


**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

IFBB 1ο Διασυλλογικό Kύπελλο Αιγαίου "Ποσειδώνια" 2013 (18.5 - Χίος)

IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ 26ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα 2013 (25 Μαίου - Μελισσια)

IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα "ΑLEXANDER 2013" (1η Ιουνίου 2013 - Θεσσαλονίκη)

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 19ο Πανελλήνιο Kυπελλο 2013 (9 Νοεμβρίου, Λιβαδειά)*

*IFBB 1st Elite Grand Prix 2013 by BBClub (16 Nοεμβρίου - Κλειστό Τae Kwon Do, Π.Φάληρο)*

*IFBB 1st BEN WEIDER Diamond Cup 2013 (13-15 Δεκεμβρίου,Αθήνα)*

*

WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ

WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 2013 (2 Ιουνίου - Κλειστό Γλυφάδας)

**WABBA - ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο 2013 (10 Νοεμβρίου, Νovotel)



**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF**

NABBA-WFF Πρωτάθλημα 1 Ioυνίου 2013 (Κλειστο γυμναστήριο Σερρών)

**WFF Universe 2013 (15 Ιουνίου - Θεσσαλονίκη)*

*NAΒΒΑ-WFF Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο & WFF World Championship 2013 (19 Οκτωβρίου,Θεσσαλονίκη)**


ΝΑC

NAC Μr & Ms Hellas 2013 (9 Ιουνίου 2013 - Αθήνα)

NAC Κύπελλο 3.11.2013 (Αθήνα)

NAC 1st Grand Prix Νάουσα 2013 (10 Noεμβρίου 2013)


INBA 

INBA Natural MR Hellas 2013 (5.7 - Zάκυνθος)
**
INBA Παγκόσμιο Πρωταθλημα 6.7.2013 (Ζάκυνθος)*

*

Grand Prix

MR KΡΗΤΗ 2013 (18 Μαίου - Ηράκλειο Κρήτης)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2014


ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ 27ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2014 (31 Μαΐου-Μελίσσια Αττικής)

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 20ο Πανελλήνιο Kυπελλο 2014 (1 Νοεμβρίου, Μελίσσια)**


WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ


**WABBA Mr KΡΗΤΗ 2014 (25 Μαϊου,Ηρακλειο Κρήτης)**

WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 2014 (1 Ιουνίου - ΘΕΑ, Λ. Ποσειδώνος 3)

**WABBA World Championships 2014 (14-15 Iουνίου,Ναύπλιο)*
*
**WABBA - ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο 2014 (16 Νοεμβρίου, Νovotel)**



**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF**

NABBA Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2014 (31 Μαϊου, Βόλος)


ΝΑC

NAC Μr & Ms Hellas 2014 (18 Μαϊου - Aμφιθέατρο Δαϊς,Αθήνα)

**NAC Grand Prix Νάουσα 2014 (2 Νοεμβρίου, Δημ. Θέατρο Νάουσας)*

*NAC Κύπελλο 2014 (8 Νοεμβρίου, Στάδιο Ειρήνης & Φιλίας)**


INBA 

INBA Mr Hellas 2014 (14 Iουνίου, Σέρρες)



IBFA

**IBFA HELLAS 2014 (7 Ιουνίου,Μενεμένη Θεσσαλονίκης)*

*IBFA Hellas Championship 2014 (18 Oκτωβρίου, Νάουσα Ημαθείας)* 


*Grand Prix*


*Ktistakis Challenge 2014 (10 Mαϊου, Χανιά Κρήτης)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2015

ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικός αγώνας ''Άθλος 2015'' (1η Μαρτίου , Θεσσαλονίκη)

**ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικός αγώνας ''Ιόνιο 2015'' (8η Μαρτίου , Ληξούρι Κεφαλλονιάς)*

*ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικός Αγώνας «ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ Bodybuilding & Fitness 2015″ (15 Μαρτίου 2015,Koυκάκι)*

*ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα ” ΠΙΕΡΙΑ Bodybuilding & Fitness 2015″ (29 Μαρτίου 2015)

**Διασυλλογικός Αγώνας "Παναθήναια 2015" (5 Απριλίου, Α.Σ. "Ελλάς,Νους & Δύναμη",Αθήνα)* 

*ΕΟΣΔ 3ο Διασυλλογικό Κύπελλο “ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ 2015″ (9 Μαΐου 2015, Αθήνα)**

**IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ 28ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2015 (23 Μαϊου, Θεσσαλονίκη)

ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικός Αγώνας ΦΑΙΑΞ 2015 (6 Ιουνίου, Κέρκυρα)* 

*IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 21ο Πανελλήνιο Kυπελλο 2015 (8 Νοεμβρίου, Μελίσσια )**
*
*

WABBA International-ΠΕΣΔ
*
*WABBA Hellas Πρωτάθλημα 2015 (31 Mαϊου, Novotel)

**WABBA International Greece Κύπελλο 2015 (22 Νοεμβρίου, Novotel)



WABBA WORLD

**WABBA World Hellas Προκριματικοί 2015 (10-11 Οκτωβρίου, Hilton)*
*

**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF**
*
*NABBA Αγώνες ΒΒ 2015 (30 Μαϊου,Χρυσούπολη Καβάλας)*
*

ΝΑC*

*NAC Διαγωνισμός Μr & Ms Hellas 2015 (16 Μαϊου - Στάδιο Ειρήνης & Φιλίας)

**NAC Διαγωνισμός Βαλκανικό & Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2015 (7 Νοεμβρίου, Στάδιο Ειρήνης & Φιλίας)*
*


INBA 

**4o Νatural Mr Hellas (Ζακυνθος 06/06/2015)**


IBFA

**IBFA Hellas Cup 2015 (18 Oκτωβρίου, Περιστέρι)
*


*Grand Prix

**Mr KΡΗΤΗ 2015 (9 Μαϊου,Ηρακλειο Κρήτης)**

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2016

ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**ΙFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 2ος Διασυλλογικός Αγώνας Ακρόπολη 2016 (20 Μαρτίου,Α.Σ. Κουκάκι)*
*
IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Κρήτη 2016 (22 Μαϊου, Ηράκλειο)

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 2ος Διασυλλογικός Αγώνας Παναθήναια 2016 (28 Μαϊου, ΙΕΚ Ιπποκράτειος)*

*IFBB-EOΣΔ 29ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2016 (5 Ιουνίου, Μελίσσια)*

*Scitec Muscle Beach Greece 2016 (12 Ιουνίου, Βοτσαλάκια, Πειραιάς)

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 22ο Πανελλήνιο Kυπελλο 2016 (25 Νοεμβρίου, Γαλάτσι )*

*IFBB Diamond Cup Athens 2016 (26-27 Nοεμβρίου, Αθήνα)*

*ΕΟΣΔ 1ος Διασυλλογικός Αγώνας "Διάπλαση Ορεστιάδας" 2016 (3 Δεκεμβρίου, Ορεστιάδα)**
WABBA International-ΠΕΣΔ
**
WABBA International Πρωτάθλημα 2016 (22 Μαϊου, Νοvotel)

**WABBA International Kύπελλο 2016 (20 Νοεμβρίου,Novotel)*

*
WABBA World

**WABBA World Hellas 2016 (15 Μαϊου, Hilton)*

*
**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF

**WFF Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα 2016 (25 Ioυνίου,Βόλος)

**ΝΑΒΒΑ-WFF 3o Κύπελλο Ελλάδας 2016 (30 Οκτωβρίου, Λαμία)*


*
ΝΑC*
*
NAC Διαγωνισμός Μr & Ms Hellas & Greek King 2016 (21 Μαϊου - Στάδιο Ειρήνης & Φιλίας)*
*
**NAC Ηellas Διαγωνισμός Κύπελλο 2016 (5 Νοεμβρίου, Στάδιο Ειρήνης & Φιλίας)*

*
IBFA
**
**IBFA Hellas Διαγωνισμός 2016 (12 Ιουνίου, Αθήνα)

**IBFA Hellas Cup 2016 (8 Oκτωβρίου, Αγρίνιο)*


*INBA 
*
*INBA 5o Νatural Mr Hellas 2016 (29 Mαΐου , Ζάκυνθος)*


*Grand Prix*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2017

ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 2ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Κρήτη 2017 (28 Μαϊου - Ηράκλειο)*

*IFBB-EOΣΔ 30ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2017 (4 Ιουνίου, Γαλάτσι) 

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 23ο Πανελλήνιο Kυπελλο 2017 (5 Νοεμβρίου, Γαλάτσι )*

*IFBB Diamond Cup Athens 2017 (19 Nοεμβρίου, Αθήνα)*


*
WABBA International-ΠΕΣΔ

**WABBA International Πρωτάθλημα 2017 (14 Μαϊου, Νοvotel)*

*WABBA Mr Αιγαίο 2017 (4 Ιουνίου, Πάρος)*

*WABBA International Kύπελλο 2017 (12 Νοεμβρίου,Novotel)*

*
ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF

**NABBA-WFF Πρωτάθλημα 2017 (20 Μαϊου, Βελλίδειο-Θεσσαλονίκη)

**NABBA-WFF Κύπελλο 2017 (21 Οκτωβρίου- Κλειστό Τae Kwon Do, Π.Φάληρο)*


*
WABBA World

**WABBA World Κρήτη 2017 (29 Απριλίου, Ιεράπετρα)

**WABBA World Hellas 2017 (11 Ioυνίου , Intercontinental)*

*WABBA World Hellas Pyrgos 2017 (5 Noεμβρίου, Πύργος)*


*ΝΑC

**NAC Διαγωνισμός Μr & Ms Hellas 2017 (20 Μαϊου - Δαϊς, Μαρούσι)

**NAC Ηellas Διαγωνισμός Κύπελλο 2017 (11 Νοεμβρίου, Helexpo-Μαρούσι)*


*
IBFA

**IBFA Hellas ChampionshipsHellas- Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα 2017 (10 Ιουνίου, Καλαμάτα)
*
*IBFA Hellas Kύπελλο 2017 (15 Οκτωβρίου, Δαϊς)*


*
INBA 

**INBA 6o Natural Mr Hellas 2017 (21 Μαϊου, Αθήνα)*

*INBA 1st NGBA & 1st Mediterranean King & Queen 2017 (15 Oκτωβρίου, Σ.Ε.Φ., Αθήνα)*

*
Grand Prix

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2018

ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB Amateur Cup "Dr Rafael Santonja" 2018 (23 Mαρτίου, Νάυπλιο)*

*IFBB Nafplio Elite Pro 2018 (24 Μαρτίου, Ναύπλιο)

**IFBB-EOΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Κρήτης 2018 (13 Μαϊου, Ηράκλειο Κρήτης)*

*IFBB-EOΣΔ 31ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2018 (27 Μαϊου, Βελλίδειο Θεσσαλονίκη)

**ΕΟΣΔ 2ος Διασυλλογικός Αγώνας "Διάπλαση Ορεστιάδας" 2018 (2 Ioυνίου, Ορεστιάδα)

**E.O.Σ.Δ. 24ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2018 (4 Νοεμβρίου, Κλειστό ΠΛΑΤΩΝ)*


*
WABBA International-ΠΕΣΔ

**WABBA International Πρωτάθλημα 2018 (27 Μαϊου, Νοvotel)

**WABBA International Kύπελλο 2018 (18 Νοεμβρίου, Novotel)*


*
ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF

**ΝΑΒΒΑ - WFF Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα & WFF Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα 2018 (2 Ιουνίου, Βελλίδειο)*

*
WABBA World

**WABBA World Πρωτάθλημα Kρήτης 2018 (5 Mαϊου, Ιεράπετρα)*

*WABBA World Πρωτάθλημα Πελοποννήσου 2018 (12 Mαϊου, Αίγιο)*


*ΝΑC

**NAC Ηellas Κύπελλο Ελλάδος 2018 (10 Νοεμβρίου,Αίγιο)* 

*

IBFA

**IBFA Hellas Πρωτάθλημα 2018 (10 Ιουνίου, Πεντέλη)

**IBFA Hellas Super Cup 2018 (20 Oκτωβρίου, Αθήνα)*


*

INBA 

**INBA 7o Natural Mr Hellas 2018 (26 Mαϊου,Σέρρες)

**NGBA 2nd King & Queen 2018 (13 Oκτωβρίου , Ζάκυνθος)*


*
Grand Prix

**Μr Corfu Gym 2018 (3 Noεμβρίου, Corfu Gym Κέρκυρα)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2019

ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB International 2ο Amateur Cup "Dr Rafael Santonja" 2019 (5-6 Απριλίου, Ναύπλιο)*

*IFBB Nafplio Elite Pro 2019 (7 Απριλίου, Ναύπλιο)

**IFBB-EOΣΔ 32ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2019 (12 Μαϊου, Ολυμπιακό Αθλητικο Κέντρο Ελευσίνας)*

*ΙFBB International Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα 2019 (17-19 Μαϊου, Κέρκυρα)

**ΙFBB World Children Championships 2019 (28-30 Ioυνίου, Κέρκυρα)

**IFBB Nafplio Classic 2019 (6-7 Σεπτεμβρίου, Ναύπλιο)*

*IFBB Nafplio Elite Pro 2019 (8 Σεπτεμβρίου, Ναύπλιο)

**ΙFBB - E.Ο.Σ.Δ. Grand Prix 2019 (19 Oκτωβρίου, Κλειστό Τae Kwon Do, Π.Φάληρο)*

*IFBB-E.O.Σ.Δ. 25ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2019 (3 Νοεμβρίου - Αθήνα)*


*WABBA International-ΠΕΣΔ

**WABBA International MR KΡΗΤΗ 2019 (4 Μαΐου, Ηράκλειο)*

*WABBA International Πρωτάθλημα 2019 (1 Ιουνίου, Νοvotel)*

*WABBA International Kύπελλο 2019 (10 Νοεμβρίου, Novotel)*

*
ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF

**
WABBA World

**WABBA World Crete 2019 (5 Mαϊου, Ιεράπετρα)

**WABBA World Hellas 2019 (19 Mαϊου, President)*

*WABBA World Hellas Kύπελλο 2019 (16 Noεμβρίου, Δημαρχείο Βούλας)*


*ΝΑC

**NAC Διαγωνισμός Mr-Ms Hellas 2019 (11 Μαΐου, Αθήνα)* 

*NAC Hellas Διαγωνισμός Κυπέλλου 2019 (23 Νοεμβρίου, Κλειστό Κορυδαλλού)**
IBFA
**

INBA 

**INBA 8o Natural Mr Hellas 2018 (25 Μαϊου,Σέρρες)*

*INBA/PNBA Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα 2019 (7-9 Ιουνίου, Λουτράκι)*

*NGBA 3rd King & Queen 2019 (12 Oκτωβρίου, Πάτρα)*

*
Grand Prix

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2020

**IFBB - ΠΟΣΔ

**ΙFBB ΜR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 2020 (17 Μαϊου, Kλειστό Γήπεδο Μοσχάτου) - ΑΚΥΡΩΘΗΚΕ !*

*IFBB International 3ο Amateur Cup "Dr Rafael Santonja" 2020 (22-24 Mαϊου, Ναύπλιο) - ΑΚΥΡΩΘΗΚΕ!*

*IFBB Elite Pro Nafplio 2020 (23-25 Μαϊου, Ναύπλιο) - ΑΚΥΡΩΘΗΚΕ!*


*
WABBA International

**WABBA International Διαγωνισμός Μαϊου 2020 (31 Μαϊου, Novotel) - ΑΚΥΡΩΘΗΚΕ !*

*WABBA Greece 2020 (29 Noεμβρίου, Αθήνα) - Ακυρώθηκε!*

*
ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF
**
*

*ΝΑC Hellas
*
*ΝAC Bαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα 2020 (9 Mαϊου , Αθήνα) - ΑΚΥΡΩΘΗΚΕ!*



*WABBA World


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2021

**IFBB - Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.*

*Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. 1ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2021 (26 Σεπτεμβρίου, Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2022

**IFBB - Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.*
*
Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα Fitness Challenge 2022 (9 Iανουαρίου, Ν. Ικόνιο Περάματος)

**Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. Κύπελλο Βορείου Ελλάδος 2022 (28-30 Μάϊου, Ορεστιάδα)*

*ΠΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2022 (15-16 Οκτωβρίου, Κλειστό Γήπεδο Ναυπλίου)*


*

WABBA GREECE

**WABBA Greece Διαγωνισμός 2022 (5 Ιουνίου, Novotel) - Ακυρώθηκε!*




*GRΑND PRIX - ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΙ*
*
Mr Oδύσσεια 2022 (17 Σεπτεμβρίου, Novotel)

**Wabbathlon 2022 (5 Nοεμβρίου, Λευκωσία)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2023
*

*IFBB - Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.
*

*Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2023 (8-9 Απριλίου, Κλειστό Γήπεδο Ναυπλίου)

**Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. Κύπελλο Βορείου Ελλάδος "Μr Μακεδονία" 2023 (13 & 14 Μαΐου, Αλεξάνδρεια)*
*
**Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. Πανελλήνιο Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα Μr Κρήτη 2023 (27 Μαϊου, Ηράκλειο)*




*GRΑND PRIX - ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΙ
*
*Bournazos Classic 2023 (Μαϊος, Αθήνα)*

----------

